# Sigelei 100W Plus or 150W



## Rob Fisher

Any vendors have stock of the Sigelei 100W Plus in Champagne? I was gonna wait for the 150W but the 150W has a rattley fire button and I hate that...


----------



## Derick

Rob Fisher said:


> Any vendors have stock of the Sigelei 100W Plus in Champagne? I was gonna wait for the 150W but the 150W has a rattley fire button and I hate that...


Pet peeve of mine too - that bluetooth fancy BT 50 also suffers from the same

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@Rob Fisher 

I see vapeclub have the gold up for pre-order. I assume thats the one you refer to?

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/sigelei-100w-plus


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Any vendors have stock of the Sigelei 100W Plus in Champagne? I was gonna wait for the 150W but the 150W has a rattley fire button and I hate that...



@Rob Fisher , i had my sights on this 150W Sigelei. Not sure what for really - lol
Where did you hear it has a rattly button? Something on the overseas forums?


----------



## Paulie

Just like the isticks the buttons rattle only if u shake it but i dont see me shaking mine so im not fussed lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

paulph201 said:


> Just like the isticks the buttons rattle only if u shake it but i dont see me shaking mine so im not fussed lol



But they dont rattle on the 100W you have, right?


----------



## Paulie

n


Silver said:


> But they dont rattle on the 100W you have, right?


nope


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , i had my sights on this 150W Sigelei. Not sure what for really - lol
> Where did you hear it has a rattly button? Something on the overseas forums?



My chick Ruby Roo told me... she wants me and also told me the button rattles.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> n
> 
> nope



Then it's the 100w Plus for me then! 

Yours isn't the champagne one is it @paulph201?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> I see vapeclub have the gold up for pre-order. I assume thats the one you refer to?
> 
> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/sigelei-100w-plus



Yip that's the one I want. But I don't do pre-orders... when someone has stock I'll buy it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Lol, Rob - you are too funny (Re the Ruby Roo chirp)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Hahaha rob u funny!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

@Rob Fisher i got my Sigelei 150w three days ago and there is no rattle of any buttons. I don't know who gave you this false info.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


> @Rob Fisher i got my Sigelei 150w three days ago and there is no rattle of any buttons. I don't know who gave you this false info.


----------



## free3dom

VapeSnow said:


> @Rob Fisher i got my Sigelei 150w three days ago and there is no rattle of any buttons. I don't know who gave you this false info.



Which is why you should never watch a single review and make up your mind...no matter how much she wants you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeSnow



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow

It also came in a black box and not white

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Yoh i sound k@k in a video. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

VapeSnow said:


> Yoh i sound k@k in a video. Lol



Don't worry @VapeSnow - you uploaded a video and it adds value nonetheless.

Now the question for me really is why would I need 150 Watts as opposed to 100 Watts.
Next question, why would I need 100 Watts
Lol

I suppose I just like that it feels comfy in the hand for a desk device and has 2 batteries so will last quite a while at lower power.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Silver said:


> Don't worry @VapeSnow - you uploaded a video and it adds value nonetheless.
> 
> Now the question for me really is why would I need 150 Watts as opposed to 100 Watts.
> Next question, why would I need 100 Watts
> Lol
> 
> I suppose I just like that it feels comfy in the hand for a desk device and has 2 batteries so will last quite a while at lower power.


I don't really use more than 55watts. Only reason i got it is due the two batteries it can take. The life on this mod is insane.

It is a very comfy in your hand. The rubber skin feels so slick.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


>




Awesome thanks @VapeSnow! Will get a 150!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Now the question for me really is why would I need 150 Watts as opposed to 100 Watts.
> Next question, why would I need 100 Watts



100% Hi Ho... but imagine how long I could vape on my Atlantis at 30 watts on dual 18650's! Will just need a few liters of Menthol Ice Cloud Version!


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome thanks @VapeSnow! Will get a 150!


Remember this is the version i have. I dont know why but my box is black. I bought it at www.eciggity.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


> Remember this is the version i have. I dont know why but my box is black. I bought it at www.eciggity.com



I will get the vendor to shake it before shipping it!  Thanks!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> I will get the vendor to shake it before shipping it!  Thanks!


Glad i could help.


----------



## VandaL

The 100+ is a great box, I use mine daily. 2 VTC5's last extremely long @ 75w. I wouldn't dare put a Kanger Sub-tank on it, you might want to punch someone cuz of the overhang

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

I've ordered my 100 watt to replace the ipv2s I recently parted with. I don't see me getting anywhere close to 100 watt but at least I'll be ready to if ever the need arises. Personally one report on a rattly button is enough to put off as well.


----------



## Dubz

VapeSnow said:


> Remember this is the version i have. I dont know why but my box is black. I bought it at www.eciggity.com


It seems like black mod comes in black box and silver mod comes in white box.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Any Vendors have a Silver Sigelei 150W in stock or expecting them soon?


----------



## Dubz

+1 for stock of the 150watt


----------



## VandaL

IPV 3 is 165w  and magnets are super easy to mod on


----------



## Rob Fisher

VandaL said:


> IPV 3 is 165w  and magnets are super easy to mod on



Can it handle the SubTank's overhang?


----------



## Rob Fisher

VandaL said:


> IPV 3 is 165w  and magnets are super easy to mod on



Ahhh I missed the MOD ON part.... I don't do modding... I want it perfect... I have three thumbs on each hand and do't attempt to use any tool other than a screwdriver or hex key for my Cyclone posts.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## VandaL

Pretty sure they make a nano tank kit which is 22mm now so you don't have to bother finding a mod that will tame the 25mm.

This should work well with your Kanger














The SMY 90w , seems like it would take a 25mm atty np.

I don't mind a minor cheap mod to make my box amazing, I, like you have 3 thumbs when it comes to modding but the ipv mod is beyond simple, take a 4mm drill to widen the hole on the door. stick a magnet in then stick a magnet onto the body. Mod done. few min job.


----------



## Rob Fisher

VandaL said:


> Pretty sure they make a nano tank kit which is 22mm now so you don't have to bother finding a mod that will tame the 25mm.
> 
> This should work well with your Kanger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SMY 90w , seems like it would take a 25mm atty np.
> 
> I don't mind a minor cheap mod to make my box amazing, I, like you have 3 thumbs when it comes to modding but the ipv mod is beyond simple, take a 4mm drill to widen the hole on the door. stick a magnet in then stick a magnet onto the body. Mod done. few min job.



Yip I will certainly get the Sub Tank Mini and the Nano... 

But I have a few Sigelei's starting from the V2 and they are class products... I think the Sigelei 150W is a N2H. 

I'm sure the mod is simple but me and a power drill? I don't think so... I think the 150W will suit me perfectly...

But thanks for all the advice! Appreciate it.


----------



## Carlito

150watt all the way!! same price and better!! If mine comes with a rattly button i will be surprised...


----------



## Rob Fisher

So the million dollar question... Do any vendors have it in stock?


----------



## Carlito

I know Sir vape had them on pre-order i might get a few in...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Carlito said:


> I know Sir vape had them on pre-order i might get a few in...



Yip they did but they din't bring in any for stock.


----------



## Carlito

Yea i know o well if i know of anybody i will comment!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

No need for any vendor to answer... I have one on the way from the USA. 

Pity because I would have liked to support local.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Carlito

Its no problem at all next time


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> No need for any vendor to answer... I have one on the way from the USA.
> 
> Pity because I would have liked to support local.



Congrats @Rob Fisher 
Let us know how you like it when it arrives and youve used it a bit


----------



## Yiannaki

With the number of Reonauts that have purchased Sigelei devices, or are about to them, we might need to start a Sigeleiville thread soon!

May i please present patient zero for this outbreak of Sigelei fever amongs the reonauts..... @paulph201

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Our Sigelei 150W's have arrived. I know there was a question surrounding the rattle on the switch somewhere?
I can 100% confirm that the switch is as solid as it's predecessors. There's not a single sound coming from the mod. Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A

VandaL said:


> Pretty sure they make a nano tank kit which is 22mm now so you don't have to bother finding a mod that will tame the 25mm.
> 
> This should work well with your Kanger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SMY 90w , seems like it would take a 25mm atty np.
> 
> I don't mind a minor cheap mod to make my box amazing, I, like you have 3 thumbs when it comes to modding but the ipv mod is beyond simple, take a 4mm drill to widen the hole on the door. stick a magnet in then stick a magnet onto the body. Mod done. few min job.


Where do you get this SMY90? How come no one is selling it? Looks like the the same people making the superpower God mods.


----------

